# Looking for Jr Gent II Feed Tap



## Timebandit (Aug 13, 2011)

I am looking for the Tap for the Jr Gent II front section feed for the fountain pen. I have some #5 Meisternib feeds and the screw directly into the Jr Gent II front section. So in order for me to use them i need the Tap for them. Anyone know exactly what size it is and where i can find it?

Thanks 

Justin


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Justin:
I think it is a 6.4 X1. I can't read the writing on it anymore.

I missed the last group buy on these and I need a new one too! If you find someone with extras, Please PM me.

Thanks.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 13, 2011)

Justin, I think it is 6.4mm x .75 if not I think it is 6.4 x .5


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 13, 2011)

hewunch said:


> Justin, I think it is 6.4mm x .75 if not I think it is 6.4 x .5


 

Thanks, Hans!!! 
I could read the 6.4 and that is all.  6.4 X.75 sounds VERY familiar!

I need another, too.

I missed the last group by.


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 13, 2011)

hewunch said:


> Justin, I think it is 6.4mm x .75 if not I think it is 6.4 x .5




Thats what i thought. I thought it was a 6.4mm x .75.

I have scoured for that tap and cant find it anywhere. Please someone tell me they have a secret source for these............if not.........group buy anyone:biggrin:

Or if this is NOT the correct size, someone please correct me.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Justin:
I am looking, trying to find the last group buy post(recent). It will have the JG size listed.

I'm in for a group buy, too!!!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 13, 2011)

The wife just came downstairs. She has good eyes.

According to PenWife1, the numbering on the tap is :
TAPCO USA
H 6.4 - .5 04
HS6-26814

This was an OLD group buy with DCBLUESMAN. He is not available, but Tapco has this product information. I think this tap was about $50.


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 13, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> The wife just came downstairs. She has good eyes.
> 
> According to PenWife1, the numbering on the tap is :
> TAPCO USA
> ...




YOWSER!!!!! $50....well i guess it is a specialty item:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 13, 2011)

If it is a M6.4 x .5 I have about 17 left in stock.

The actual number is M6.4-.5 D4 4F TP


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 13, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> If it is a M6.4 x .5 I have about 17 left in stock.
> 
> The actual number is M6.4-.5 D4 4F TP


 

Mike:
Please contact me by phone or PM or E-mail. 
Thanks


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 13, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> If it is a M6.4 x .5 I have about 17 left in stock.
> 
> The actual number is M6.4-.5 D4 4F TP




Mike this is not the correct size. I have that tap got it form you, its for the smaller Heritance feeds. I just tried the feed in a Jr Gent front section and it did not fit. Looking at the threads on the Heritance feed they are much smaller and finer than the Meisternib or Jr Get feed.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 13, 2011)

The feed assembly for the Miester nib is m7.4x.5 the jr gent should be m8.4x 1 there is a new jr gent kit that takes a 8mmx.75


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 13, 2011)

mredburn said:


> The feed assembly for the Miester nib is m7.4x.5 the jr gent should be m8.4x 1 there is a new jr gent kit that takes a 8mmx.75




That is for the larger #6 meisternib feed, i have that, there is a smaller #5 Meisternib feed that is a direct replacement for the Jr Gent feed, it just screws directly in. This is the tap i am looking for.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 13, 2011)

Justin - When I want to use a Heritance feed in a Jr Gent II, I chase the threads with the M6.4 x .5 tap.  I have been doing this since 2008 with no issues.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 13, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > If it is a M6.4 x .5 I have about 17 left in stock.
> ...


 
Justin if memory serves we went through this same ordeal a few years ago when several of us were wanting to expand our pen making and the smart guys concluded that the threads inside the Jr Gent section like many other kits have a really oddball pitch, one that will have to be ordered.  

It's all a little fuzzy now but one member, might have been Brobbins, actually sent a few kit sections in to have the thread pitches measured but at that time no one was really interested in getting taps to match kit sections since we were all going kitless anyway.

Good luck finding the right tap for your kit sections.


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 13, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Justin - When I want to use a Heritance feed in a Jr Gent II, I chase the threads with the M6.4 x .5 tap.  I have been doing this since 2008 with no issues.



Mike im not trying to use the Heritance feeds, i have that tap, and im not trying to use them in kit pens. Im trying to use a Small #5 Meisternib feed, which is a direct replacement for the Jr Gent feed. Just unscrew the Jr Gent feed and Screw this one in. So i am looking for the tap that actually fits the threads for the Jr Gent/Meisternib feed.


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 13, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > IPD_Mr said:
> ...



Thanks George. I thought it would be an odd ball as i have been searching for it. I am willing to pay for it as i have  a bunch of feeds i cant use until i find this tap.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 13, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > Justin - When I want to use a Heritance feed in a Jr Gent II, I chase the threads with the M6.4 x .5 tap. I have been doing this since 2008 with no issues.
> ...


 
I wasn't aware that the meister nib was a 100% screw in replacement for the Jr Gent kit. If I were you I would contact Brian and see if sells the taps for the nib/feeds he sells. THAT would be the shortest route to an answer.

Edit:  OK, I just read the post above this one and I understand what your after.  So you have a few meister nibs and want to cut some threads in a brand new piece of material, I would still contact Brian.  When he researched these to see if he wanted to carry them or not he undoubtedly ran across the thread size since he uses them in a lot of his own creations.


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 13, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > IPD_Mr said:
> ...




That was my next shot. Just thought someone on here would now or have it. I guess i will email Brian

Thanks Again George

Justin


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > IPD_Mr said:
> ...


 

I had to call IPD_MR to try to clear the cobwebs on this old delima. He seemed clear, I'm still sorta foggy.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 13, 2011)

See if this helps you any. It doesnt seem to be what your looking for though.


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 13, 2011)

mredburn said:


> See if this helps you any. It doesnt seem to be what your looking for though.




Mike where is this from? Whos front sections are these? Those look like the Heritance feeds. At least the second one does.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 13, 2011)

Those were sent to me as the #5 nib size for Brians feeds.


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 13, 2011)

mredburn said:


> Those were sent to me as the #5 nib size for Brians feeds.




They kind of look like his, but the first one looks like his #6 feeds. I have a bunch of both #5 and #6 of his and the #6 look like the first picture and the #5 look like the second picture. But there arent and thread sizes on there:frown:


----------



## mredburn (Aug 13, 2011)

I have his website on another page and some of his number 5 feeds look like a courser thread count guestimate would be .75.


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 13, 2011)

They are definately coarser. They have a lot fewer threads per inch as well


----------



## mredburn (Aug 13, 2011)

Can you put a digital caliper on the thread diameter you need and tell me what size it is?


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 13, 2011)

mredburn said:


> Can you put a digital caliper on the thread diameter you need and tell me what size it is?



The outside thread diameter of th #5 Meister is .2510" or 6.38mm which seems to correspond to the pic you have shown


----------



## mredburn (Aug 13, 2011)

That would suggest the threads are m6.5x.75. The plastic threads are a little sloppy and you could use m6.4 x .75 as well. They will not be available through normal tap supply. They will have to be special order. If I can get a hold of one I can measure the thread pitch for sure. It would not be a problem to special order them a dozen at time once I can verify the thread pitch.


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 13, 2011)

mredburn said:


> That would suggest the threads are m6.5x.75. The plastic threads are a little sloppy and you could use m6.4 x .75 as well. They will not be available through normal tap supply. They will have to be special order. If I can get a hold of one I can measure the thread pitch for sure. It would not be a problem to special order them a dozen at time once I can verify the thread pitch.




Mike if you are talking about getting a hold of the feeds if you need i can send you a Meisternib feed and a Jr Gent feed just to verify the two.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 13, 2011)

That would work.  pm sent with my address


----------



## BigShed (Aug 14, 2011)

Just measured my Jr Gent II feeds, with digital calipers and thread gauge, I make it 6.35mm x 0.75 pitch, can't comment on the Meister #5 as I haven't got any.


----------



## soligen (Aug 14, 2011)

Justin,

6.4 mm is very close to 1/4" and .75 equates to 33.9 TPI.  So, you can try a 1/4 x 32TPI tap.  The tooling place near me has it for $7.28 (KBC Tool item 1-372-122).

I have not tried this, but I used a 1/4 x 48 TPI instead of M6.4 x .5 - it's not perfect, but it works if I "ream" using the tap to make things a little sloppy.

If you are going to standardize on this feed, I think you will be better off with the right tap long term, but this can get you started and allow you to use what you have for not much money.


----------



## BigShed (Aug 14, 2011)

That 32 tpi would equate to 0.794 or 0.8 pitch and 1/4" is so close to 6.35 that it doesn't matter.

At $7.28 per tap I would be trying that tap out for sure.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 14, 2011)

Use a letter "C" drill bit for the hole.   Thanks Fred.


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks guys i will give this a try

Justin


----------



## mredburn (Aug 14, 2011)

Justin
Victor machinery has a 1/4 x32 and a 1/4 xy 34 tap. they are $7.90 each they do have a $25.00 minimum
http://www.victornet.com/cgi-bin/victor/subdepartments/Special-Pitch-Taps-up-to-1/2-inch/1260.html

That is much cheaper than they can be ordered 6.4x.75. I would try the 34tpi


----------



## Knucklefish (Aug 22, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> If it is a M6.4 x .5 I have about 17 left in stock.
> 
> The actual number is M6.4-.5 D4 4F TP


 

Mike, do you have the die too?


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 23, 2011)

Justin, Since Brian sells the meister nibs to penmakers I would assume he knows for sure what the thread size is, what did he have to say when you asked?  His website says they are a direct screw in replacement for the Jr Gent and similar kits.


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 23, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> Justin, Since Brian sells the meister nibs to penmakers I would assume he knows for sure what the thread size is, what did he have to say when you asked?  His website says they are a direct screw in replacement for the Jr Gent and similar kits.




George this is what Brian said when i emailed him:

Hi Justin.

Sorry if I'm getting back to you late.  I just returned from the DC Pen Show with little internet access.


Im  trying to use the #5 feeds that i bought form you and need to know what  size tap i need to buy to use your #5 feeds and am having trouble. Can  you tell me the size of the threads on these #5 feeds and what size tap  would be required for the threads.​
I don't use taps or dies for pens, so I've never ordered one for my own use.


I can tell you the the pitch is .5mm.  The major diameter is .250".


However, don't just send this information to a company to make you a tap.


I would recommend sending the housing itself to whichever company is making your tap.


This way, you take the responsibility of accurate specs off of yourself, and onto the company.


Best Regards, 

So not really much help there. Your experiment yielded a little more help. Upon the recommendation of Mike(who made the suggestion before you told me Victor might have a special tap) i ordered a 1/4 x 34 tap that showed up a couple of days ago, i just havent had a chance to try it out. I will try it today and post my findings. If that tap doesnt work, i will try Victor again and maybe try the tap you suggested.

I will keep you informed.

Justin


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 23, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> Brian said.........*I can tell you the the pitch is .5mm*. The major diameter is .250".
> 
> I would recommend sending the housing itself to whichever company is making your tap.
> 
> This way, you take the responsibility of accurate specs off of yourself, and onto the company.........Justin


 
*Something is ODD here!* The thread pitch on the Jr Gent section is not .5mm, they are courser than that, closer to .75 pitch. 

*Brian*, if you are reading this, Can you shed some light on this?

If the meister nib feed is .5mm then it can't be a "plug and play" or direct screw in replacement for the Jr Gent and other kits..... unless you just want to cross thread the feed and call it good!

Justin is not the only pen maker trying to find a reliable source for nibs/feeds for his custom creations.  Finding a nib and feed for sale is one thing, finding the proper tap to make threads in a custom made pen section to accept that nib/feed is another story.


----------



## BigShed (Aug 23, 2011)

George, like you I have been watching this thread with some bemusement.

If I was importing and selling feeds to penmakers I would make it my business to have the technical details re the thread/pitch sizes at my fingertips.

After all a simple email to the manufacturer should get that information straight from the horses' mouth.

Anyway, my best "guess" for the thread/pitch of the Jr Gent II feed was 1/4-32 and I purchased a tap/die for this from Victor Machinery some time ago. This set, together with about 10 others, have been sitting in one of my drawers since they arrived and I haven't got back to actually trying most of them.

I will today try the 1/4-32 tap and see whether my guess was correct.

According to this chart, the 1/4-32 is a UNEF (Unified Extra Fine) thread and it needs a 5.7mm drill for tapping and the pitch equates to .794mm.

This 5.7mm drill sits halfway between a #2 (5.6134mm) and a #1 (5.7912mm) drill bit, according to this chart, so I will try both.

I will report back with my results.


----------



## BigShed (Aug 23, 2011)

OK, having now made a male and female thread (in clear PR) I can now report that the 1/4-32 doesn't match the thread on the Jr Gent II feed. The feed only screws in about about 1 1/2 threads in to the female 1/4-32.

I can however report that the #2 drill worked fine.

So, back to the drawing board. I have once again looked at my metric pitch gauge and it does look like 0.75 pitch, so perhaps we're looking at a 6.4mmx0.75mm thread.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 23, 2011)

I believe someone is trying the 1/4x34tpi and will let us inow if it will work. If it doesnt I will order 6.4x.75 taps and keep them in inventory. If the 1/4x 34 works then there is no sense in custom ordering taps. Victor Machinery has the 1/4-34 for under $8.00 and the custom taps are going to be in the $30.00 range. 
Mike


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 24, 2011)

Findings:

We have success. A huge thanks to Mike for his help. I just taped a piece of Lucite with the 1/4 x 34 tap from Victor upon the recommendation of Mike and the #5 Meisternib housing and the #5 Jr Gent housing both screwed in perfectly. This was a huge relief for me as i was sick of searching and was ready to give up. 

So the conclusion is that the closet tap to use for the Jr Gent and the #5 Meisternib feed housing is a 1/4 x 34 tap from the source of your liking.:biggrin:

Again thank you everyone for all of your help on this. Someday i might be able to figure this kind of stuff out myself.:redface:

Justin


----------



## mredburn (Aug 24, 2011)

I rather imagine that the m6.5x.75 is the official thread size but the 1/4-34tpi will be much cheaper. Thanks Justin


I have purchased 10 of the  taps from Victor Machinery, if you dont have other stuff you need to make the $25.00 minimum. They will be $10.00 each plus shipping. That will cover the cost of the taps shipping to me and the paypal fees.


----------



## BigShed (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you Justin, good to have it confirmed that the 1/4-34 tap works for the Jr Gent II and the Meister #5 feeds.

Mike, thanks also for ordering some in from Victor Machinery, I have sent you an email.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 25, 2011)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but Victor Machinery just emailed me and canceled the tap order. They are out of stock, someone bought the last one and they dont plan to replace them. 

Mike


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 25, 2011)

mredburn said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but Victor Machinery just emailed me and canceled the tap order. They are out of stock, someone bought the last one and they dont plan to replace them.
> 
> Mike



............. I wonder if that was me:redface: The one i received from them looked like it was old and even had a little rust on it. It looks like maybe they havent sold any of these in years and i got the last remaining one that had been sitting on the shelf for years. Sorry guys.:frown: Im sure we can find some more somewhere else:redface:


----------



## mredburn (Aug 25, 2011)

Dont apologize I can order them from tapco but the price is about 3 times that of Victor machinery if they had them. THey have pulled it from their list.  I will order a dozen of them nest week.


----------



## BigShed (Aug 25, 2011)

mredburn said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but Victor Machinery just emailed me and canceled the tap order. They are out of stock, someone bought the last one and they dont plan to replace them.
> 
> Mike



Bummer:frown:


----------

